# I love my rating



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Rating
1. Ping was at 527 AM- I accepted- it was 19 minutes away- but since I was bored I did accept.
2. Rider texted me at 529 AM- since I am driving I did not pick up the text
3. Rider called me at 544 and yield at me for not picking up the text
4. Rider entered address of 7250 but wanted to be picked up from 7260- obviously the Uber GPS is not working now and at early morning I am trying to find it
5. Rider called me at 548 and demanded I be with the phone and drive as he wants me – I compiled
6. He left his heavy bag on the side walk- and I had to put it in the trunk
7. At 553 I picked him and then started following the Uber GPS at 556 he burked at me and made me make an abrupt turn
8. At the end of the ride- I got out opened the door- opened the trunk – gave him his heavy bag- did not thank me- did not give me any tips for the bag.
9. He was in hurry to catch a plane and I helped him in any way I can.
10. I did everything he asked me- and then rated me a “4”
11. I wonder – what I could have done differently to make his day any better- What would have made him happier- why are people like this?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> I did everything he asked me- and then rated me a "4" I wonder - what I could have done differently to make his day any better- What would have made him happier- why are people like this?


He let you off easy with a 4*.
Only thing you could do to make him happy was to give him a tip.
Anyway, I've learned to cancel on pax the minute they start texting & calling, because they always end up being the high-maintenance no-tipping paxholes.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Never pick up an angry PAX. 
People that do not understand that texting and driving are illegal are stupid. Don't pick up stupid people. 

Reality, some folks think a score of 4 is fine. They don't want to give the high score of 5 for some reason. 
I have told folks "If you rate me a 4 it means you want me fired."


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> 3. Rider called me at 544 and yield at me for not picking up the text


And that's where I choose "CANCEL- DO NOT CHARGE RIDER"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I can’t imagine being that bored that I would accept a ride that was 19 minutes away unless it was a 3x or higher trip.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I can't imagine being that bored that I would accept a ride that was 19 minutes away unless it was a 3x or higher trip.


That is about $2,50 in gas alone.... pass.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

lol. Did you really think you would get different answers here than you did in the Minneapolis forum?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> 3. Rider called me at 544 and yield at me for not picking up the tex


That's when I would've cancelled. You must be a masochist. After all the abuse YOU allowed yourself to suffer, you ask:


Uberbuddy123 said:


> What would have made him happier


I just feel like hugging you and buying you an ice cream cone.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Rating
> 1. Ping was at 527 AM- I accepted- it was 19 minutes away- but since I was bored I did accept.
> 2. Rider texted me at 529 AM- since I am driving I did not pick up the text
> 3. Rider called me at 544 and yield at me for not picking up the text
> ...


I would have been done at step one. But you certainly should have ended it no later than step 3. Why on earth would you torture yourself like that??!

Hope you gave him a 1-star. Or less.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Rating
> 1. Ping was at 527 AM- I accepted- it was 19 minutes away- but since I was bored I did accept.
> 2. Rider texted me at 529 AM- since I am driving I did not pick up the text
> 3. Rider called me at 544 and yield at me for not picking up the text
> ...


#1 19 minutes away I would have hit the "No thanks" button
#2 However, if I did accept it I might of cancelled after the first text. It clearly said that you was 17ish minutes away from the passenger in the app. Exactly why is he texting you while you so far away a mere 2 minutes after you accepted the ride???
#3 You said he called you and "yelled at you" for not responding to his text?? That's an automatic cancel why on earth did you go and pick him up after that? Are you an abused wife or somethin?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

4 stars is good enough to get you fired? My account got deactivated, deleted or rejected for so many lies they gave out. I even dare not venture into their building any more as city inspector called while I was driving and asked what I wanted to know about ? 

Only thing I learned from the city was the day I visited the green hub office they even didn't have all the permits to occupy the building, not mention to open for public. Luckily, I was not trapped inside but got thrown out for alleged insulting their employee by asking a simple question - Is that a stupid question or what when this young man asked me did I download the driver app after I told him I want to see if they can adjust the fares based on rides/trips completed? To this date, I believe they still owe the driver(s) an explanation and money mystically disappeared or failed to account for. Attach the first day's earning report. 14 hours work for less than $40 per DAY after 28% commission.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

A thought, to which I know there may be mixed opinions. When the eta shown is long (although I don't have a set number in mind, but yesterday had one that indicated 20 minutes so I did this) I call the pax and tell the eta and ask if they want to wait for me. If not, I offer to cancel (Lyft, no "do not charge pax option"). It has been a rare occurance so I am not worried about cancelling.

If you wonder why I would go 20 mins to begin with it is that I choose to gamble that the ride will be good enough to pay off.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It was/were bad advice(s) received from this forum. I was afraid riders misbehave and cancel the acceptance of their ride requests, I called back to riders and ask them not to cancel for their irrational behavior. Before this I have many times arrived at the pickup point and the app was still showing my car not moved in zillion years and million inches away. I hardly get positive response from riders. One guy said he is going to airport and he will cancel because I called and told him not to cancel because I knew app's is not working all the times. Another one was I got re-directed two or three times before I finally picked up a guy going to work late with his sister's or girl friend's account. What's my rating? I don't know what it is and never looked at it. Your rating is their non-professionalism.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> It was/were bad advice(s) received from this forum. I was afraid riders misbehave and cancel the acceptance of their ride requests, I called back to riders and ask them not to cancel for their irrational behavior. Before this I have many times arrived at the pickup point and the app was still showing my car not moved in zillion years and million inches away. I hardly get positive response from riders. One guy said he is going to airport and he will cancel because I called and told him not to cancel because I knew app's is not working all the times. Another one was I got re-directed two or three times before I finally picked up a guy going to work late with his sister's or girl friend's account. What's my rating? I don't know what it is and never looked at it. Your rating is their non-professionalism.


Read once. Outcome: "confused."

Read twice. Outcome: "twice as confused."


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Read once. Outcome: "confused."
> 
> Read twice. Outcome: "twice as confused."


Same here. What is a rating? What is my rating? I have never solicited a rating. Never own one, never will have one.


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Read once. Outcome: "confused."
> 
> Read twice. Outcome: "twice as confused."


That


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber889 said:


> That


Wait until you read his communications with Rohit.


----------

